# VPN Fehler 789



## Mullemaus (3 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
mein PC macht komische Sachen. Böse Zungen behaupt ja, dass das Problem meistens vor dem PC sitzt. Aber ich bin mir diesmal keiner Schuld bewusst

Und zwar habe ich schon seit langem einen Windows VPN zu einer Anlage eingerichtet, der bis jetzt immer super funktioniert hat. Aber seit ein paar Tagen wird keine Verbindung mehr aufgebaut.
Es kommt dann immer der_ Fehler 789: Der L2TP-Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da ein Verarbeitungsfehler während der ersten Sicherheitsaushandlung mit dem Remotecomputer aufgetreten ist.

_Die Verbindung hab ich gelöscht, den PC runtergefahren, neu gestartet, Verbindung wieder angelegt. Geht trotzdem nicht. (Bestimmt schon 10 mal gelöscht und neu angelegt)
 Laut Wireshark tut sich auch nix.
Komisch ist, dass alle anderen VPN´s laufen. Und auch von anderen PC´s kann man sich mit diesem einen VPN verbinden.

Hat von euch jemand noch eine Idee was ich ausprobieren könnte.

-IP ist richtig eingetragen
-bei Sicherheit ist Layer-2
-der Schlüssel zur Authentifizierung ist richtig geschrieben
- Benutzer und Passwort ist auch richtig

und mehr gibts ja großartig nicht mehr zum einstellen?!

Das Protokoll hab ich mir mal angeschaut, aber ehrlich gesagt steht da ganz schön viel Zeug drin, das ich nicht versteh :-|


Danke schon mal für eure Tipps 

Schöne Grüße 

Katja


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (3 August 2018)

Guten Abend. 
Vorab nur rein zu meinem Verständnis. 
1) Du hast auf dem PC der Probleme macht mehr als die eine VPN Verbindung eingerichtet ? Sagen wir insgesamt Bspw 5, richtig ?
Von diesen 5 funktionieren 4 Verbindungen ohne Problem nur diese eine macht Probleme ?
2) Die Verbindung welche auf dem einen Rechner nicht funktioniert klappt aber mit einem anderen PC ? Also sind IP, Benutzer, etc Richtig und die Verbindung selber klappt auch ?

Nun meine Fragen...
A) Nutzt du den Windows VPN Dienst oder einen Drittanbieter ?
B) Auf den PCs wo die Verbindung klappt nutzt du den selben Dienst oder einen anderen ?
C) Wurden an dem PC welcher nicht funktioniert Änderungen vorgenommen ? Vor allem etwas wie Antivirusprogramm, Firewall oder andere VPN Dienste eingerichtet ?
D) Handelt es sich um eine VPN Verbindung zu einem Entfernten Netzwerk oder zu einem Dienst in einem großen anderen Netzwerk ? Wird hier wirklich eine IP verwendet oder ein DynDNS Dienst ?
E) Wurde an der Gegenstelle ggf etwas geändert und deine IP ist in eine Art Blacklist gekommen ?
F) Wurden wirklich alle Einstellungen verglichen mit einem Rechner von dem aus die Verbindung klappt und befindet sich dieser Rechner im selben Netzwerk wie dein Rechner ?
G) Was für eine Verbindung wird hier genutzt ? DSL - DSL, DSL - LTE/GSM, GSM/LTE - GSM/LTE ? 

Ich weiß viele Fragen aber evtl finden wir ja was...


----------



## noel213 (15 November 2018)

Mullemaus schrieb:


> Es kommt dann immer der_ Fehler 789: Der L2TP-Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da ein Verarbeitungsfehler während der ersten Sicherheitsaushandlung mit dem Remotecomputer aufgetreten ist._



Der VPN ist extern und funktioniert? Lässt er sich anpingen? 
Sonst hast du die Einstellungen der Anderen übernommen oder überprüfen können?


----------

